# Anyone else miss recording Brothers and Sisters?



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

OK - first, the show is not that good but I'm such a HD junkie, I record as much HD as I can. No really...

That said, I noticed it was not recording at 10:08 (having just finished recording DH). When I checked to do, said it wouldn't record b/c same show had recorded within the last 28 days, blah, blah. Which was actually not true.

SP is for first run only so the message would have made sense except it wasn't a rerun. Original air date is 11/19/2006. What I did notice is that the name of the show was "Mistakes were Made, Pt 2". The only thing I can think of is that the software uses show name, not original air date. Which would be OK except it obviously didn't look at the whole name (the other one was called "Mistakes were Made, Pt 1".

Machine is unplugged and I have not updated to 6.3 yet.

Can anyone confirm this or have other evidence that suggests this is what's going on?


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

There was some type of glitch with the name of the episode, and it didn't record  

Subscribe to the "Season Pass Alerts" in Now Playing and can keep up with changes like this. Unfortunately, I missed the alert for Brothers & Sisters, and ABC.com doesn't play the full episode.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Not sure I know what you mean by glitch. From what I can see, the names of the two shows are different, thus my suggestion tivo should have known. 

Alerts?? Where might I find those? Nothing in Now Playing, or Season Passes on my machine.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

The only thing different was last week's ep was "Pt. 1" and this weeks's was "Pt. 2". One would think that this would be enough for Tivo to consider the two eps as unique, but apparently not. Lucky for me, I check such things the day of air, and forced a recording of B&S (which is the best new show this season, BTW).

The warning was in the To Do List > History page. Tivo claimed it would not record this ep due to the 28 day rule, but Tivo was wrong, as it was actually a unique ep and not a repeat.

(edit: I meant to say "To Do List" rather than "Now Playing"). Sorry for any confusion


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

I use my HR10-250 as a back up for my new HR-20. Both missed this one. I caught it as I was cancelling shows so I could watch SNF.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> The only thing different was last week's ep was "Pt. 1" and this weeks's was "Pt. 2". One would think that this would be enough for Tivo to consider the two eps as unique, but apparently not. Lucky for me, I check such things the day of air, and forced a recording of B&S (which is the best new show this season, BTW).
> 
> The warning was in the To Do List > History page. Tivo claimed it would not record this ep due to the 28 day rule, but Tivo was wrong, as it was actually a unique ep and not a repeat.
> 
> (edit: I meant to say "To Do List" rather than "Now Playing"). Sorry for any confusion


Yes - that's my point. I consider this a bug. I happened to catch it b/c I was watching TV and noticed it wasn't recording.

Personally, I'd rather not have to check the to do list everyday. By definition, that assumes you don't trust the box and the reason I bought the damn thing is so I didn't have to babysit it.

Just checking that I wasn't the only one.

I will now get in the habit of checking my to do list every day. [sigh]


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

annenoe said:


> Alerts?? Where might I find those? Nothing in Now Playing, or Season Passes on my machine.


 Here. You would have been notified on the 16th when this message was posted.

-Robert


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

annenoe said:


> ...Personally, I'd rather not have to check the to do list everyday. By definition, that assumes you don't trust the box and the reason I bought the damn thing is so I didn't have to babysit it.
> ...I will now get in the habit of checking my to do list every day. [sigh]


Well, I couldn't agree more, but I learned long ago to EX-pect only what I IN-spect. I refined that habit being a long-time DISH PVR owner. You had to micromanage those POS's to have a fighting chance, and even then they were far less reliable than every Tivo I've owned before or after my experiences with DISH, even if I never checked them a single time.

Tivo is still the best, but it's still not perfect. I check stuff pretty regularly, and I still lose about 4 recordings a year, about a tenth of what I lost with DISH. 4 out of what, 1500 recordings a year? That's a pretty good percentage of success, actually. I figure I'd lose 5-10 if I wasn't so vigilant, and nothing pees in my cornflakes like a missed recording with no chance for an HD repeat, so I end up doing due diligence on them pretty regularly.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Brothers and Sisters didn't record on my HR10 either. I just went back and went through the recorded history and checked the title for B & S for last Sunday the 12th. The tile is exactly the same (Mistakes...Pt. 1) for the 12th and the 19th. I don't think it was a HR10 problem rather than a DirecTv problem with the titles. I just wish I had a way to go back and check through my cable DVR and check thing the schedule from that far back, but no dice, it will only go back an hour if you are lucky on the guide.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Glad to see I wasn't the only one. It's annoying, and makes me extremely gunshy about switching to any other platform. I'd say about 90% of the time the Tivo does what I want, 5% of the time it does what I say (meaning I set the priorities up in a way that caused a conflict I didn't look into) and 5% of the time it does something like this.

So at least I've got pretty good odds with the Tivo. I wish there was Internet-scheduling like the standalones have. I'd have no problem checking a web site every day or so to see what's on my to-do list.


----------



## Scott in CO (Oct 27, 2003)

I ran into the same problem, and I think it was a timing glitch in the guide data, but I caught it in time to fix it. Brothers & Sisters was set not to record because it was listed in the ToDo list as the "Part 1" episode, when it was really the "Part 2" episode. When I looked at the episode in the recording history it said it would not record because the same episode had already been recorded. The description of the show, when accessed through recording history listing, said it was Part 1. However when I went back to "live" TV and accessed the guide, it listed this episode correctly as Part 2. I'm guessing that the guide data was originally wrong, listing it as Part 1, then later the guide data was corrected, but this correction had not yet filtered down to the ToDo list. Since I found the correct episode in the guide I just hit Record and got it that way.


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 26, 2006)

I complained about this yesterday, and went searching the internet for an explanation. On aol, I found the following listing:

Mistakes Were Made, Pt. 2 
Sarah, Tommy and Kevin find William's most shocking secret when they set out in search of his lost treasure; Justin makes a startling revelation about his enlistment when he returns from the hospital.

Original Air Date: November 19, 2006
Cast: Calista Flockhart, Rachel Griffiths, Sally Field, Ron Rifkin, Patricia Wettig, Balthazar Getty, Dave Annable, Matthew Rhys, John Pyper-Ferguson, Sarah Jane Morris
Special Guest Stars: Tom Skerritt, Rob Lowe, Josh Hopkins, Kerris Lilla Dorsey, Maxwell Perry Cotton, Jay Huguley, David Burke, Treat Williams, Keri Lynn Pratt, Shawn Michael Patrick
*Descriptors: Repeat Episode*
I believe that the Repeat attribute was set incorrectly by ABC when the above catalog entry was created and all the tivo's in the country that aren't monitored really closely missed it. Unfortunately, I was recording Without a Trace on the other tuner and the light was on anyway. I only realized it wasn't there after the show was over.


----------



## Robert Deckman (Jun 27, 2002)

What a pain that I can't see the latest episode of Brothers & Sisters. ABC isn't making it available as a download through their web site; Itunes doesn't have it either.

Rats.


----------



## epeters (Jun 17, 2003)

that's really strange. B & S recorded just fine on my hr10-250, but interestingly, after the show was over I commented to my wife that there was only one more PRISON BREAK left this season, so she went to check the season pass for B & S to see how many shows were left...then, literally, as we were checking out the details of the SP...it disappeared and returned to the main SP screen. Poof! When we looked to see what was on ABC in B & S usual timeslot, the channel was completely gone ( no channel 9-1, no 9 either); it completely skipped ABC. 

Since the unit was recording something at the time, I didn't reboot, but I plan to today when I get home if ABC has "not returned"

Eric


----------



## fredandbetty (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, i'm not sure if anyone knows about this yet, but there is a MB for the show and you may be able to get the synopsis of what happened ( i don't want to spoil it for anyone who wants to watch, so...)

here you go....
http://brothersandsisters-tv.com/forums/index.php?showforum=4


----------



## tedhartman (Oct 6, 2010)

Robert Deckman said:


> What a pain that I can't see the latest episode of Brothers & Sisters. ABC isn't making it available as a download through their web site; Itunes doesn't have it either.
> 
> Rats.


You can pick up the episodes (3 in all) from HULU if you want to see them. My premiere xl did not record any of the brother and sisters but HULU save the day.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

tedhartman, did you notice that this thread is four years old (!)?


----------



## ClubrhythmEnt (Apr 2, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> tedhartman, did you notice that this thread is four years old (!)?


Actually there is nothing that annoys me more than when I google a problem and then find an entire thread from several years ago dedicated to the issue and after reading through 15 pages of posts speculating about the answer find that no one ever returned to the thread to post the actual answer or resolution after they found it because they assumed "everyone knows by now".

Add to that HULU only launched on March 12, 2008 and I found it interesting to know that the B&S episodes were available there now.


----------

